# There's going to be a war. What to do?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I have taken my guitar to my friends dorm on campus several times, but this time something has happened.

We jammed, and I left my axe at his place, which we have done before.
He went down to the college pub for a little pool, and when we came back, at about 7:00-ish, I had my guitar sitting fine in the gig bag, but my buddy's 1988 Les Paul had been broken in half. Not like, the neck got disconnected or anything, like..broken, huge crack on the head. All the strings were cut, and both pickups were gutted out, with all the wires connected to them ripped out also.

The guitar is useless now, nothing can be done. It's broken into 3 pieces for godsakes. Another this we wonder is, how did the person who did this even get in? The door was locked when we got back!
Anyways, we have NO clue who it was. We have no enemies, we have stuck to ourselves for most of the year, we don't know who would have done something like this.

Anyways, I was wondering, what does he do now? Do we report it to the police? College security? But they couldn't catch an apple from a tree. Is there a way to find out who did it?

My friend is thinking of suing the campus if we come up with an excuse,


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like some tough luck  I'd say that it would probably be wise to report it to the police and you could also alert college security. Did he have any type of insurance coverage ?? check the college, maybe they have some sort of insurance. Good luck and sorry to hear about the guitar...


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Neighbour thinks you're playing too loud and annoying , waits till you're gone , open the lock with a pin , smash the guitar , and lock back the door? I really don't know though , just suggesting a possibility...Maybe the cops woudl find fingerprints or something .


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Sounds like some tough luck  I'd say that it would probably be wise to report it to the police and you could also alert college security. Did he have any type of insurance coverage ?? check the college, maybe they have some sort of insurance. Good luck and sorry to hear about the guitar...


Yea, he probably has reported it to the police allready, cause he hasn't spoken to me. Also, the guitar doesn't have insurance, it was given to him by his dad a while back. As for college insurance, I will tell him to check in on that one. 



Coustfan'01 said:


> Neighbour thinks you're playing too loud and annoying , waits till you're gone , open the lock with a pin , smash the guitar , and lock back the door? I really don't know though , just suggesting a possibility...Maybe the cops woudl find fingerprints or something .


In fact, this gives me an idea. He HATES his roommate. But as far as I know, his roommate didn't mind him. Hmmm, I will tell him anyway.


----------



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

*Stolen Guitar*

If this guy is in college and isn't a professional gigging musician, the guitar would be covered under his parents house insurance policy. Depending on what the deductible is and how much the guitar is worth, it's probably worth checking out. If you plan to make an insurance claim you will have to notify police and campus security, however there won't be any forensics involved in finding the scum who would do this.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

JWR Guitar said:


> If this guy are in college and isn't a professional gigging musician, the guitar would be covered under his parents house insurance policy. Depending on what the deductible and how much the guitar is worth, it's probably worth checking it out. If you plan to make an insurance claim you will have to notify police and campus security, however there won't be any forensics involved in finding the scum would did this.


I will let him know that. Thanks.


----------



## googy36 (May 3, 2006)

anyone that would do that to a les paul should be shot on sight


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

googy36 said:


> anyone that would do that to a les paul should be shot on sight


I know. And it was a GIBSON. Not some cheap les-paul shaped wannabe guitar. And makes it even worst that it was given to him from his late dad.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If it's covered by insurance (it's expensive, about $1000 I've heard) it is possible to get it re-necked.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn, talk about bad luck


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a really crappy thing to do.

If you find out who report them and get them thrown out of the school.

Don't get into any dumb revenge crap. Sue their parents for a new Les Paul vintage sunburst.

Not quite the same, but somebody kicked the mirror of our cars to the tune of $1000. repairs.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I have to comment on your situation. Don't be suprised even if the culprit is found nothing much will come of it. This is a property crime. And in court he will most likely be met with compassion and understanding. After all who wants to put a mark on a youth just starting out. And of course you didn't imprison yourself with an alarm or probably dead bolt security, shame on you. The last place you will find justice is in a courtroom. I'm not suggesting you handle this on your own. But the fact is, no one wants to deal with crime anymore. Even the police services ignore such complaints because the effort to convict out weighs the end result. Just speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> I have to comment on your situation. Don't be suprised even if the culprit is found nothing much will come of it. This is a property crime. And in court he will most likely be met with compassion and understanding. After all who wants to put a mark on a youth just starting out. And of course you didn't imprison yourself with an alarm or probably dead bolt security, shame on you. The last place you will find justice is in a courtroom. I'm not suggesting you handle this on your own. But the fact is, no one wants to deal with crime anymore. Even the police services ignore such complaints because the effort to convict out weighs the end result. Just speaking from personal experience.


Well I get it...cops have more important things to worry about them finding a guitar destroyer.

But in other words, we should find this kid and beat the living shit out of him?
Well I'm up for it, and I'm sure my buddy is, but we don't know where to start. 

BTW: My friend talked to the college, and they said that there in nothing they can do about it, other then hope he is caught on the cameras, which they are reviewing.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Did he check his, or his parent's, home insurance? If it's covered by insurance, then it's up to the insurance company whether they want to go after the guy. You get your $ from them, they try to find the guy to collect, they usually won't bother.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude........not cool, not cool at all. That ****** should be pushed off a cliff onto a bike with no seat.

Anyway hows your friend? He must be pissed seeing how someone messed his guitar like that.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

mick7 said:


> ******


It's a european carry-all!


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

that would be cool if they saw the guy on camera going into the room. i hope hes caught. keep us updated


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

*NEWS*


The Security Guards reviewed the cameras for the few hours that we were out, and they tell us that they have a suspect. They see a man wearing a black shirt walking in the hall normally, and just casually checks to see if my buddies dorm room door is open, which it was...oddly? Because I swear he locked it. They also saw him leave about 7:something minutes later. We are sure this is the person. 

The person entered with his back to the camera, and left the same way, so the camera was able to catch a glimpse of his face. My friend should be heading down to the college to check out the tape and see if he knows the person.

From what my friend told me the Security told him, 
The guy was
-White male
-About 6 ft tall
-Wearing a black jacket
-Black toque
-Blue jeans


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Whew I'm 5'7" I also haven't been to college in 35 years.

Find him and get the money from his mummy and daddy.

Then have someone teach him a lesson.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yea, I have update you guys.

We found him. He is even getting charged for trespassing on College (since he doesn't go there). Appararently my friend had seen him in the pub a few times and recognized him. I probably shouldn't put his name on an online forum, but yea, my friend is suing the **** out of him. He's really happy about it too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any reason given as to why he would go in there and trash the dudes guitar?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any reason given as to why he would go in there and trash the dudes guitar?


Why do I have a feeling that it has something to do with "seeing" him in a pub a few times? Stuff like this doesn't usually happen randomly. Heh.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice to hear you have a suspect. There is still plenty of wriggle room. It will be interesting to see how it works out. Interesting to hear what his motive was. Good luck to you and you friend.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought the title of the tread meant a "war" war. I know what I`m gonna do when that happens...head straight for the Rockies...come and get me mofos, whoever they may be.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any reason given as to why he would go in there and trash the dudes guitar?


Be interesting to see what he says in court.



nine said:


> Why do I have a feeling that it has something to do with "seeing" him in a pub a few times? Stuff like this doesn't usually happen randomly. Heh.


lawlz



MaxWedge said:


> Nice to hear you have a suspect. There is still plenty of wriggle room. It will be interesting to see how it works out. Interesting to hear what his motive was. Good luck to you and you friend.


Thanks!


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Oh yea, I have update you guys.
> 
> We found him. He is even getting charged for trespassing on College (since he doesn't go there). Appararently my friend had seen him in the pub a few times and recognized him. I probably shouldn't put his name on an online forum, but yea, my friend is suing the **** out of him. He's really happy about it too.


*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:rockon2: 

:banana: 

evilGuitar: 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :banana:
> 
> ...


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Oh yea, I have update you guys.
> 
> We found him. He is even getting charged for trespassing on College (since he doesn't go there). Appararently my friend had seen him in the pub a few times and recognized him. I probably shouldn't put his name on an online forum, but yea, my friend is suing the **** out of him. He's really happy about it too.


I'd drink to that, which I will later tonight :wink: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

mick7 said:


> I'd drink to that, which I will later tonight :wink: :food-smiley-004:


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I hate to say this, but i think that guy meant to break your friends neck, and since he wasnt there, he broke the guitars neck instead. I dont buy it. Why does your friend leave the door open> accident? coincidence? nah. theres something going on here we dont know about.


----------



## Piper72 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your buddies guitar  This is the kind of thing that you would just love to walk in on and catch the sorry S.O.B. inb the midst of destroying the guitar so you could break every goddamn finger on the cowards hands! Hope all works out for your buddy and again sorry to ear!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Man! What kind of creep would desecrate a perfectly good Les Paul guitar. Glad that they caught him and I hope they make him pay through the nose for it and give him the same punishment as he gave the guitar.

:food-smiley-004:


----------

